# What are the qualifications for International Relations Undergraduate Degree in AU ?



## Hindibird (May 25, 2015)

My question is in the title, Im an IR student in Turkey. I would like to immigrate under skilled visa category as soon as I graduate from my course, but I couldn't find anything about occupation of my degree in ANZSCO.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hindibird said:


> My question is in the title, Im an IR student in Turkey. I would like to immigrate under skilled visa category as soon as I graduate from my course, but I couldn't find anything about occupation of my degree in ANZSCO.


When will you graduate? It's best to check in when you have graduated as the occupation lists can change without notice.

What does an IR graduate do? What line of industry would be qualified in? Also things to note, fresh graduates without professional experience are not likely to have a successful outcome.


----------



## Hindibird (May 25, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> When will you graduate? It's best to check in when you have graduated as the occupation lists can change without notice.
> 
> What does an IR graduate do? What line of industry would be qualified in? Also things to note, fresh graduates without professional experience are not likely to have a successful outcome.


I'm 20 years old and a second grade student now, It takes 4 years to complete a bachelor' degree course here.

It is very diffucult to describe what IR degree does because you don't become an "Internationalist or International Relationist"

In my country with that degree you can work in goverment jobs like in embassies, municipalities or in private sector as a journalist, banker, managing in firms about trade and you can work in some fields of global organazations.

It is nearly impossible to find a job in a professional field due to high overpopulation of Turkey. That is why I want to immigrate. But you are right, nobody would employ a fresh graduate.

If I ever find a job in those fields and have some years of experience in, will I have an occupation according to ANZSCO ? I need to know that before I apply for a skilled migrant visa

Would getting some certificates here help me to get a work visa ?

I just want to be accepted by your goverment so that I can start from scratch by working in low level legal jobs like in Macca's or volunteer jobs to get some local work experience in AU.

Any helps and advices would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## sigillum_diaboli666 (May 26, 2015)

I'm an Asian Studies / International Relations major from Australia. As far as I'm aware, there are no ANZCO jobs related to that field. It's essentially a "mickey" degree, meaning - nothing substantial will come out of it. I personally decided to study it purely based on interest-reasons. I work in finance.


----------

